
Contribute to Almanac, GitHub for Documentation - mcoler
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1i6JCDt7raJKyQqJqD3qDhn6DJmwUnz9qdx7hGPFuhcs/edit#gid=2058780448
======
mcoler
At Almanac we're building a documentation platform filled w/ resources for all
roles in tech: Growth, Sales, Product, etc. Everything we publish is sourced
from contributors, people in the field who do the work everyday. Check out our
Request for Knowledge board! We'd love to feature you as a contributor on our
platform.

